# I need some help please



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok so I'm totally out of my element here and need some advice.
I raise Boer and Boer cross goats. 
My step-mom has decided she really wants to raise some little goats.
She has a decent herd of small goats that she's bought here and there recently. 
Three of the does were bred supposedly to a Nigi/Pygmy cross buck. one had trips all dead and huge. 
I managed to pull a set of twins from the second doe (both survived and mom is good too.)
The final and smallest doe we had to pull a single buckling red headed, his legs were six inches long. 
I don't think I have ever been so furious.
All three does were obviously bred to a big Boer buck just based on the coloring and size of the kids.
So my sister and I want to get her a really nice buckling that we know the full bloodlines on. 
My question is what breed? 
She's not really interested in registering the babies, just have cute tiny kids to sell as pets. 
I appreciate any advice/opinion on this.
Sorry for the novel and thanks in advance for your time. ^-^


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I suggest if they are minis to go with a registered Nigerian Dwarf buck - if the does arent registered you can buy from a breeder offering a buck without papers but who comes from registered stock. SO you know he is pure ND but not as expensive for a purchase.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I have Nigerians and a pygerian, they are both great breeds!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely a Nigerian Dwarf or Nigerian/Pygmy cross.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I have Nigerians and have had many experiences with this!! 
You wanna stick to the dairy breeds. 
Usually like another nigerian (full blood, or crossed with anything but Pygmy please!!) 
I mean you can even breed them to a big dairy goat like a Nubian. 
But, around here when you breed a nigerian and a Pygmy no matter who is the Pygmy or ND, the kids usually get stuck. 
With my experiences probably 2 out of the 10 kids survive around here when crossing a nigerian with Pygmy. 
Hope that makes sense 

Oh and plus, the Nigerians have those beautiful blue eyes and the fancy colors!;D


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

um I disagree emilieanne - I would NOT breed a mini to a standard dairy goat!


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

My buck was a Nigerian/pygmy cross and my ff didn't have any problems and I got gorgeous kids


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.
I would never breed even a small fb Boer doe to any large breed buck.
So for sure wouldn't breed a mini goat to a big buck. 
From looking at posts on here I am guessing her does are probably mostly nigi or nigi/pygmy crosses. The smallest one is right at 21" at the shoulder.
Are the Nigerians and Pygmys close in size aside from the bulk of the Pygmys? I know they are more meaty than nigis but wasn't sure on length and height differences on them.
The problem with any kind of cross breed goat around here is people can be kinda shady or just honestly not really know what all is behind their goats as far as breeding goes. 
Which is why I am thinking of a registered buckling or at least like Stacy suggested one that could be but just don't get the papers so he is a bit less expensive.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes pygmies and nigerians are relatively similar in size and weight. There are larger ND and there are larger Pygmies. So they both are within the same size scale


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Stacy. I'm guessing there are rules on maximum height on the minis? 
I have heard so many different people argue on which mini breed is smaller so it's confusing. 
Sorry to sound paranoid but pulling those kids was the worst goat experience I've had yet. 
I never want to go through that or put any does through that again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes the max height is within like a half an inch for both breeds. and goats can vary in height and length up to that max height. Like I have some small ND but also ones who are just about to hit the max line.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> um I disagree emilieanne - I would NOT breed a mini to a standard dairy goat!


I haven't had any problems with the ones from a standard. 
I don't do it on purpose though. Unless it's a Nubian and ND.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its irresponsible to breed a small doe to a full sized dairy buck. I will never condone it being done on purpose. Its asking for trouble.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> its irresponsible to breed a small doe to a full sized dairy buck. I will never condone it being done on purpose. Its asking for trouble.


We didnt have any trouble. 
My doe came out great and the mom was fine. 
She wasnt an FF but still.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

one fine kidding doesnt mean all mini does will be fine each and every time. Im speaking from years and years of experience here, its NOT a good practice to make


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

I won't even breed my Boer cross does to a standard buck if they are on the small side. 
For sure won't be breeding minis to a standard buck.
I don't mean to start an argument but that's just how I feel.
I am going to look at some Nigerian bucklings this weekend.
Thanks again for the advice. ^-^


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have to agree with Stacey on both accounts. For instance you can get a nice buck unregistered but still from a clean herd and know what you're getting. I know someone who is parting, very cheap, with a reg. ND buck (she's letting him go unpapered) because it was discovered he had a teat spur. None of his parents or grandparents, kids or grand kids but she just doesn't want it in her lines. You could probably find something like that around if you look.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

There is a really nice farm near me that milks and shows their 
Nigerians. 
I called them yesterday and found that they almost always have both registered and non-registered bucklings all bottle raised and friendly.
So I am planning to head over this weekend and check them out. ^-^


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

nameless_alice said:


> There is a really nice farm near me that milks and shows their
> Nigerians.
> I called them yesterday and found that they almost always have both registered and non-registered bucklings all bottle raised and friendly.
> So I am planning to head over this weekend and check them out. ^-^


 let us know how it goes for you.


----------

